# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shpërthehet me eksploziv kryqi ortodoks në Elbasan

## Archon

*Deklarate per shtyp*

Ne, klerikët dhe besimtarët orthodhoksë të Elbasanit jemi duke ndjekur me shumë shqetësim dhe jemi të tronditur prej trysnisë që po ushtrohet në vijimësi ndaj komunitetit tonë orthodhoks dhe nuk mund të heshtim përballë kësaj gjendje që sa vjen e po rëndohet. 
    Pas dëmtimit të afreskeve të Onufrit, në Kishën e Shën e Premtes, në Valësh të Shpatit të Elbasanit, para një muaji, i cili ka mbetur ende pa autorë, një tjetër sulm iu bë simbolit orthodhoks, Kryqit në fshatin Fikas të Komunës së Bradasheshit. Më konkretisht, më datën 12 shkurt 2013 u konstatua prej banoreve të zonës si dhe nga kalimtarët e rastësishëm, dëmtimi i qëllimshëm i kryqit, i cili qëndron në vendin e shenjtë, ku më parë ndodhej kisha.
    Përpara këtyre sulmeve dhe akteve barbare ndjehemi gjithnjë e më shumë të kërcënuar dhe të lënduar në ndjenjat dhe besimin tonë. Simbolet dhe objektet fetare, si shprehje të lirisë së besimit dhe të respektit reciprok, duhet të gëzojnë respektin dhe mbrojtjen e duhur nga të gjithë, pa dallim. Harmonia fetare shprehet pikërisht në këto vlera që ne si popull kemi ditur shumë mirë t’i ruajmë e që vazhdimisht duhet të mos lejojmë që të cenohen në të ardhmen.
    Së fundmi, kërkojmë nga organet e rendit dhe strukturat shtetërore, të tregojnë vëmendjen dhe efikasitetin e duhur në zbulimin dhe parandalimin e akteve të tilla, duke ndalur duart shkatërruese dhe mendjet e mbrapshta.

*Klerikë dhe besimtarë orthodhoksë të Elbasanit    
13 shkurt 2013*

----------


## Archon

*Shpërthehet me eksploziv kryqi ortodoks në Elbasan* 

Kryqi ortodoks qe ndodhet në shpatet e Qafë-Krrabës, përballë qytetit të Elbasanit, është tentuar të shkatërrohet nga persona të paidentifikuar. Mësohet se ngjarja ka ndodhur një natë më parë dhe dëshmitarë të saj jane banorët përreth.

Një shpërthim i fuqishëm eksplozivi ka tronditur zonën jo shumë larg kryqit, ku fillimisht është menduar se një tronditje e tillë ka ardhur nga shpërthimet e zakonshme në Metalurgjik.

Ndërkohë që vetëm sot është mësuar se i është vënë eksploziv kryqit ortodoks mbi fshatin Fikas të komunës së Bradasheshit. Policia ka nisur hetimet për zbardhjen e kësaj ngjarje. Ndërkohë, ka reaguar kisha ortodokse e Elbasanit duke shpërndarë edhe një notë proteste për shtyp. Këshilli kishtar ortodoks përmes At Stavri Cipi dhe Irine Gega, të cilët kanë mbërritur menjëherë në vendin e ngjarjes sapo kanë mësuar për incidentin e ndodhur tek Kryqi, kanë shprehur indinjatën e tyre për këtë veprim, duke e cilësuar  antishpirtëror dhe e lidhën atë edhe me shkatërrimin e afreskeve muralë të kishës së  Valëshit në komunën e Gjinarit rreth dy javë më parë.

Ky kryq qëndron në atë vënd prej 8 vjetësh, ndërkohë që kjo është tentativa e dytë për ta shkatërruar atë.

*Gazeta Kombetare*

----------


## dielli1

Ja pra qytetar te nderuar Shqipetar,talebanet erdhen nder viset tona,dhe disa nga ne duke qene te mjergulluar,njeharazi edhe te varfer u ndihmuam atyre(fatkeqesisht pa ditur se si do vejne punet),dhe tanime veprimet etyre po shfaqen gjithandej vendeve tona.Kjo e keqe e turkoarabe,shume shpejt ariti (fal varferise ekonomike,porse edhe mendore)qe te beje vendin e vet edhe nder ne,dhe tanime po shihen (pas qe i shihnim rrugeve diten)edhe veprimet etyre djallezore qe(mos o Zot)nje dite te filloj vellavrasja per te cilen edhe kane ardhur dhe paguhen.....

----------


## Geri Tr

Vandalizmat e disa kokrrave nuk percojne idealin e shumices.Kjo vlen per te dyja komunitetet fetare.Nese mendoni se po thuren komplote te fshehura nen carcaf kundrejt komuniteteve tuaja atehere beni mire te ruani qetesine dhe te ndalni euforine sepse duket qarte se jane provokime te disa amfibeve qe kujtojne se u ka pershperitur zoti ne vesh.

----------


## Ziti

jane te paguar nga greqia

----------


## Archon

> jane te paguar nga greqia


Po keta nga greqia jane paguar???

----------


## Ziti

edhe keta nga greqia sepse shqiptaret nuk e rrujn per fene

----------


## Archon

> edhe keta nga greqia sepse shqiptaret nuk e rrujn per fene


po kur nuk e ruajne shqiptaret per fene pse nuk mund te kene qene italiane,turq ose kineze po na qenkan greke sipas teje???
Keto qe po ndodhin si puna e afreskut te onufrit dhe disa te tjera te ngjashme po demtojne harmonine fetare dhe jane shume te rezikshme per kete vend qe perbehet nga fe te ndryshme dhe jane kercenime serioze.Mjafton te shohesh komentet neper faqe te ndryshme ne internet dhe do te shohesh nje klime urrejtjeje per cdo gje te krishtere qe flitet dhe une do te isha shume i lumtur sikur keta te ishin pak persona qe skane cbejne dhe hedhin vrer neper blogje interneti por kam dyshimin sikur po shtohen dita dites.

----------


## Ziti

> po kur nuk e ruajne shqiptaret per fene pse nuk mund te kene qene italiane,turq ose kineze po na qenkan greke sipas teje???


sepse italia nuk thote qe katoliket e shqiperise jane italiane, turqit nuk thone myslimanet e shqiperise jane turq, ndersa greqia kerkon te prezantoje ortodoksit shqiptare si grek.

----------


## loneeagle

> jane te paguar nga greqia


I agree! Pse pikerisht ne Elbasan edhe jo ne ndonje qytet tjeter????

----------


## Archon

> sepse italia nuk thote qe katoliket e shqiperise jane italiane, turqit nuk thone myslimanet e shqiperise jane turq, ndersa greqia kerkon te prezantoje ortodoksit shqiptare si grek.


po mire atehere e marim te mireqene qe e kane bere grekrit po pse nuk hodhen ne here ndonje xhami apo teqe po pikererisht nje simbol ortodoks qe ata e kane kaq "perzemer"???   
Si jane bere ca e ca edhe ne ender ka rezik qe greke dhe serbe te shohin dhe cdo qe e keqe qe ndodh duan tja u faturojne atyre....

----------


## Force-Intruder

Kot per kuriozitet ... po sikur neser te hedhin ne ere ndonje xhami... prape greku do ta bente mendoni?

----------


## derjansi

ka ka dal ky zakon me vu kto kryqa maj kepave kan e kan neper shqipni si me qon shtylla te tensionit te nalte

----------


## Le dévoué

As në luftë të shenjt nuk urdhërohët dëmtimi i kultëve të huaja. 

Megjithatë, jam kundër çdo simboli fetar nëpër vende publike ! Kryçi s'e ka vendin aty, ktu nuk jeni në Greqi e Maqedoni.

----------


## derjansi

perfitimi i greqis ne ket rast asht se duke dit se shumica e ortodoksave te sotem ne shqipni jan pa shtyll kurrizore do turren me vrap tu u qa ke nana greqi me i mbrojt prej "talibanve" shqiptar.  pranej greqia pagu per shkatrrime kishash e kryqash se xhamijat si interesojn.

----------


## Le dévoué

Nje gje eshte e sigurt, islamikisht, dëmtimi i kishave eshte rreptesisht i ndaluar ! Askush nuk mund ta bind nje musliman, qe ta rrenoje nje kishe !

----------


## Archon

> Kryçi s'e ka vendin aty, ktu nuk jeni në Greqi e Maqedoni.


Po ku jemi ketu,mos valle jemi ne pakistan ku nuk lejohet nje simbol i krishtere.Jemi ne demokraci ku lejohet cdo simbol qe te do qejfi dhe nuk ka pse te ndalohet...

----------


## Le dévoué

> Po ku jemi ketu,mos valle jemi ne pakistan ku nuk lejohet nje simbol i krishtere.Jemi ne demokraci ku lejohet cdo simbol qe te do qejfi dhe nuk ka pse te ndalohet...


Je në Shqipëri Korçali, ne kete vend jetojn edhe muslimanet edhe ateistët që nuk kan kurfar lidhje me simbolet e juaja. Okupimi i tokave me ngulje te kryçave eshte problem ne nje vend me 3 komunitete fetare. 

Kryçi n'maje t'kishës, e jo n'maje t'Kodrës !

----------


## Archon

> Je në Shqipëri Korçali, ne kete vend jetojn edhe muslimanet edhe ateistët që nuk kan kurfar lidhje me simbolet e juaja. Okupimi i tokave me ngulje te kryçave eshte problem ne nje vend me 3 komunitete fetare. 
> 
> Kryçi n'maje t'kishës, e jo n'maje t'Kodrës !


Nuk ka perse te "merziten" komunitetet e tjera fetare apo ateistet se ka nje kryq ne nje koder,kryqi nuk vret njeri.Eshte thjesht nje simbol njelloj sic nuk demton nje kishe ne nje koder apo edhe nje xhami...

----------


## the admiral

> Nuk ka perse te "merziten" komunitetet e tjera fetare apo ateistet se ka nje kryq ne nje koder,kryqi nuk vret njeri.Eshte thjesht nje simbol njelloj sic nuk demton nje kishe ne nje koder apo edhe nje xhami...


jo se jam dakord me kete veprim qe eshte bere, por me duket e pakuptimte te vendoset nje kryq ne maje te kodres, kur aty nuk ka kishe. 
e aq me teper ne ato permasa. pse? per cfare arsyeje?

----------

